# BOAT RAFFLE: Haynie Magnum 25 / 400HP Verado



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

BOAT RAFFLE TIME 

VENMO information: 

[email protected]

Upon payment we will fill out your tickets and send you a photo of them completed. (Please allow for time to process ticket photos)

Please provide in the VENMO comments; the name, address, and phone # you would like placed on the ticket(s)

1 ticket - $20

6 tickets - $100

20 tickets - $300

40 tickets - $500 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Don’t take this the wrong way, and I’m sure your raffle is legit, but asking people to send you money and then you’ll send them a raffle ticket seems like it might not be universally well-received.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

It's legit Chris Bird is the Chapter President. You can also call the number on the flyer to buy a ticket. They're just trying to make it easy for folks to buy tickets.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Rockfish - Members can search my older posts from previous years raffles and events and even give me a call if they have concerns.

Like Jerry said, we’re just trying to make our raffle more accessible to all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

24/7 said:


> BOAT RAFFLE TIME
> 
> VENMO information:
> 
> ...


Is there a place in Missouri City to pay face to face


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

No sir. Matagorda Harbor is selling them and so is Prasek’s Smokehouse on 59 in El Campo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Glad to see your still around Chris.
Haven’t seen you in a few years. Hope all is well.


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Just sent some money for tickets myself. Sure is a pretty boat!


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

24 days left to get tickets!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

